#  Schulmedizin >   Schmerz Knie >

## Teina07

Hallo ihr Lieben,
vor ca. 2 Wochen bin ich beim Handballtraining recht böse auf die linke Kniescheibe gefallen. Ich habe eine Woche pausiert, da ich davon ausging, dass das Knie nur geprellt ist. 
Dennoch habe ich immer noch Beschwerden. Beim Hinknien habe ich starke Schmerzen, Treppen laufen oder bergab gehen schmerzt, selbst normales Gehen ist hin und wieder nicht schmerzfrei. Ich habe seitdem wieder 2-mal trainiert und habe festgestellt, dass ich kaum sprinten kann ohne Beschwerden und der Tag danach ist so, als wenn ich erst gestern gestürzt bin. Und es gab einen Bluterguss direkt an der Kniescheibe, der noch nicht ganz verschwunden ist.
Da ich aber nicht das Gefühl von Instabilität verspüre,glaube ich nicht, dass die Bänder verletzt sind.
Nun meine Frage, ist es wirklich nur eine böse Prellung oder könnte es auch etwas anderes sein? Würde sich ein Gang zum Arzt dann überhaupt lohnen und wenn ja, welches Fachgebiet? Sportmedizin? Orthopädie?

----------


## josie

Hallo Teina!
Prellungen können sehr lange Probleme machen, aber ob es eine ist oder nicht, das können wir hier im Forum nicht sagen, wie auch?
Du solltest einen Orthopäden oder Sportmediziner aufsuchen und dich untersuchen lassen, dann sieht man weiter und mit dem Training solltest Du solange pausieren!!!

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Hallo Teina, 
zwei Wochen, dann ist das alles noch relativ frisch. Da ist es oftmals normal, das man immernoch solche Probleme - wie Du sie beschreibst - hat. Generell sollte man aber die erste Zeit von sportlichen Aktivitäten Abstand nehmen und sich ausreichend schonen. So kannst Du mögliche Folgeverletzungen des Knies auf jedenfall vermeiden bzw. minimieren. 
Was ich aber sagen möchte:
Du fragtest ob der Gang zu einem Arzt überhaupt notwendig ist. Ich finde ja. Man sollte generell solche Beschwerden abklären lassen, weil weitaus mehr dahinter stecken könnte. Nur weil Du keine Instabilität verspürst, heißt das noch lange nicht das die Bänder nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurden. Es ist nicht selten vorgekommen, das Patienten einen Bänderriss hatten und noch wunderbar laufen konnten. Das Endprodukt war dann oftmals ein Meniskusschaden.  
Ich würde vorschlagen, Du stellst Dich bei einem Orthopäden/Chirurgen vor und lässt einfach Dein Knie mal untersuchen. Dann könnten mögliche Verletzungen ausgeschlossen werden und eine für Dich passende Therapie eingeleitet werden. 
Sportmedizin selbst ist eigentlich kein Fachgebiet, sondern eine Zusatzbezeichnung die man in Weiterbildungen erlangen kann. Aber viele Orthopäden und Chirurgen sind mit diesem Gebiet sehr vertraut, weshalb du hier in der Regel zu allen dieses Faches gehen kannst.  
Alles Gute.

----------


## Teina07

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!
Ich war nun beim Arzt und der sagte mir, dass der Knorpel geprellt ist. Gott sei Dank mehr nicht. Aber er sagte mir meine Kniescheiben würden zu weit nach außen stehen, vor allem, wenn ich die Knie beuge. Nun habe ich dafür erstmal eine Schiene für ein Knie bekommen, die ich ein paar Wochen tragen soll. Der Arzt (Orthopäde) sagte aber auch, dass wenn die Schiene nichts nützt, muss das operiert werden, da sonst eine frühzeitige Arthrose auftreten kann. Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich schon lange Knieprobleme habe, u.a. Stechen beim Warmlaufen und häufiges Knacken. 
Wäre ein Op wirklich der letzte Ausweg oder gibt es noch andere Alternativen? Und wäre eine Op in meinem Alter (24) überhaupt schon nötig?

----------


## Dr. Baumann

Guten Morgen, 
klar, eine Operation ist immer der letzte Ausweg. Man versucht schon, so gut wie es geht ohne Operationen ein gutes Heilungsergebnis liefern zu können. Aber wenn eben keine Besserung eintritt, muss man eben zumindest mal in Form einer Kniespiegelung in das Knie rein schauen. 
In Deinem Alter sind solche Operationen nicht selten. Notwendig wird sie dann, wenn man wissen will was nun im Knie ist und das sieht man bei einer Kniespiegelung sehr gut und wenn eben nach mehrfachen Möglichkeiten keine Besserung eintritt.  
Viele Grüße

----------

